# I get noticed for the first time by a girl



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

Ha. For a moment I though Debbie was Betty. :lol My bad.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: re: I get noticed for the first time by a girl*



cgstorm5 said:


> Let this be a lesson to you all to think twice before you plant your lips on some drunk in a bar. I bet 95% that go there don't use condoms, do disgusting sexual acts, and boink lots of people with no strings attached. The most favorable place to get hurt emotionally and physically. No matter how much I feel frustrated about getting nexted, like the mtv show, I am glad I didn't go home with her.


Hm. You're quite right.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

K. Going to have to read this later after baby goes to bed!


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

Tania said:


> K. Going to have to read this later after baby goes to bed!


Yes. Don't underestimate how well babies can read.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: I get noticed for the first time by a girl*



cgstorm5 said:


> Let this be a lesson to you all to think twice before you plant your lips on some drunk in a bar. I bet 95% that go there don't use condoms, do disgusting sexual acts, and boink lots of people with no strings attached. The most favorable place to get hurt emotionally and physically. No matter how much I feel frustrated about getting nexted, like the mtv show, I am glad I didn't go home with her.


That's why I've always stayed away from people I meet at bars.  I'll talk to them yeah but if they want to take me home with them or come home with me, no way!


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Dude just have fun and worry about yourself. From your post you do sound negative. Work on being the happiest most fufilled most focused you. Find your passion. That happiness will flow from you onto others and they will enjoy being around you.

I cringed when I read that wanting to rat everyone out. Low value people rat just to rat. Don't do that.

Imagine the person who you would most like to be and work on being that a little bit everyday. How would Collin Ferrel or James Bond or Eminem or Don Juan act?


----------



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: re: I get noticed for the first time by a girl*



SunLite said:


> Imagine the person who you would most like to be and work on being that a little bit everyday. How would Collin Ferrel or James Bond or Eminem or Don Juan act?


Eminem is a great rapper, but I hope none of you want to be like him.


----------



## Yomanda9 (Dec 6, 2005)

Ive read half way through it, up to the kiss.

I have to say, i never would have thought this would work, getting a sympathy kiss, especially with this negativity.

im still reading...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CGStorm5,

You have made the case that it isn't worth going to places like that. Could you imagine if you had still been inthere and there was a bust of some kind? You would have gotten in trouble, too! I learned my lesson WAY back when I was your age - the infamous summer of 1999 (to me). Everything you mentioned, except the playmate and stripping happened. Instead, it was bottles being thrown. I remember being dressed up from my graduation day and somebody tried to spill beer on me by sliding the bottle across a small table - the @$$. Women try to dance with me, make me pick off LifeSavers off their shirt - "suck for a buck"? That's weird. 

It's sad that dating has come to that - it really is! That is why I stopped going there a LONG time ago!
...I wouldn't have ratted anyone out unless they absolutely did something to harm me. Humiliating me is on the threshold. What happened to you could be let go, though. I would move on.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Goran said:


> Tania said:
> 
> 
> > K. Going to have to read this later after baby goes to bed!
> ...


LOL! She doesn't want to read whats on the screen, she wants to pound on the keyboard and try to shut it off!! Still haven't read this post, btw. No time! I should be working right now!


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

Tania said:


> Goran said:
> 
> 
> > Tania said:
> ...


hihihi. Cool. 
:no Don't be so strict. Let her write something to us.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, this story reminds me why I don't hang out with some of the people that I once did. (At that time, I was doing the
partying thing). I don't have a problem with partying really, but some of the more superficial aspects aren't really my
thing. (eg. girls stripping, random people making out, people gossiping about those they don't even know). I guess, you 
could take away some good in the fact that now you know girls can be interested in you. If you are looking for someone 
who is "real" and more interested in being warm and caring towards you as expressed in these last few posts, you're 
going to have to look elsewhere. I know that's a fairly obvious remark but, being in an environment
without the alcohol and the people who are probably more insecure than you are would likely help you to become who you
want to be....it worked for me, anyway...well, it works most of the time.


----------

